# What do you do with uneaten rodents?



## Buggster (Jun 22, 2016)

Unthawed a pair of rat fuzzies and a mouse for my two snake- the older one is a consistent feeder and just shed last week and already taken one feed the day after. The other snake I got a week ago and thought it would be best to feed him.

well imagine my suprise when I noticed my older snakes eyes all blue! And of course the new guy decided he would rather strangle his food than eat it! 

I used to chuck out my uneaten rodents to my chickens, but now the rodents are too big for the chickens to eat whole!

rather than throw them all out, I gave them to the dog- she loved them.


so what do you guys do with uneaten rodents?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 22, 2016)

Small food items like that thaw quickly in warm water, so they don't decay much as they're thawing. If they're not eaten within an hour, I'd refreeze them. If the thawing process is slow - overnight perhaps, they will begin to decay so it's up to you whether you throw them out. Remember that snakes which eat large food items have them rotting in their stomachs for several days before the digestive juices take full control, so they don't need to be human food-grade for snake food.

Jamie


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 22, 2016)

I gift wrap mine and hand them out to all the kiddies on Halloween.

Or you could throw them to the crows if you dont mind a murder happening in your backyard. ;-)


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 22, 2016)

If any of ours refuse the prey, we re-freeze it; if they take it, but then don't eat it, we toss it out if it's been in the enclosure for a while.


----------



## Wallo (Jun 22, 2016)

I feed them to the Kookaburras


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 22, 2016)

Get yourself a monitor.. crows with four legs.. wont miss a beat..


----------



## PythonLegs (Jun 22, 2016)

Chuck em on the bull ant nest..30 minutes and you have a nice clean skeleton.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 22, 2016)

My sandies just get an extra snack. They NEVER refuse a meal.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 23, 2016)

Rodent soup


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 23, 2016)

There are many uses:

You can eat one for YouTube money
You can hide them in people's sandwich
You can scare away annoying people/relatives
AND BEST OF ALL they make great Christmas decorations


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 23, 2016)

Can we attach this thread to "Where has the banter gone?"


----------



## Dustproof (Jun 23, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> I gift wrap mine and hand them out to all the kiddies on Halloween.
> 
> Or you could throw them to the crows if you dont mind a murder happening in your backyard. ;-)



Ha ha ha ha, Murder... Ha ha ha ha.. Good one


----------



## alexbee (Jun 24, 2016)

occasionally Im half hammered while defrosting rats and i forget that im doing it and wake up like ohhh i forgot... i just throw them up.. not worth the risk.. pretty sure monitors would be ok with them tho


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 26, 2016)

alexbee said:


> occasionally Im half hammered while defrosting rats and i forget that im doing it and wake up like ohhh i forgot... i just throw them up.. not worth the risk.. pretty sure monitors would be ok with them tho



Throw them up? After you've been hammered? Does that only apply to the rats you've eaten?

Jamie


----------



## alexbee (Jun 30, 2016)

haha well sometimes the smell is just too enticing hahah


----------



## Ollie15 (Jul 2, 2016)

If the moment is right my other snake will always cop one for the team, being a woma python she never likes to refuse the opportunity... otherwise the other piglet in our house (the wannabee panther, little black cat) is always waiting in the shadows with much anticipation...:twisted:


----------



## NickD (Jul 28, 2016)

Hah - If you have left over rodents, you don't have enough pythons!

We have 4 snakes and never any leftover food


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 28, 2016)

Sell them to a reputable supmarket.
They can add them to their home brand pies.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 28, 2016)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Sell them to a reputable supmarket.
> They can add them to their home brand pies.



Gold.


----------



## Buggster (Jul 28, 2016)

NickD said:


> Hah - If you have left over rodents, you don't have enough pythons!
> 
> We have 4 snakes and never any leftover food




Got a Woma about a month ago.
lets just say I don't have any leftover rodents any more xD


----------



## NickD (Jul 29, 2016)

Buggster said:


> Got a Woma about a month ago.
> lets just say I don't have any leftover rodents any more xD



Nice one! Feel free to post pics 

It's hard when they go off their food - I have actually learned to speak python and I can tell them when their dinner is ready. Even (especially) if they are asleep when the rat is good to go - just try lightly drumming your fingers on the side of their enclosure, or any surface connected to it... then you can LOL at the reaction...

If you do it for a few minutes they will hit that rat like a freight train


----------



## Buggster (Jul 29, 2016)

NickD said:


> Nice one! Feel free to post pics
> 
> It's hard when they go off their food - I have actually learned to speak python and I can tell them when their dinner is ready. Even (especially) if they are asleep when the rat is good to go - just try lightly drumming your fingers on the side of their enclosure, or any surface connected to it... then you can LOL at the reaction...
> 
> If you do it for a few minutes they will hit that rat like a freight train



Here's my guy chomping down on a fuzzie rat. Had him for just over a month and he's already shed once and smashed down 7 rats.
http://m.imgur.com/jboRjmG

think I'll have to move him up a size, these barely put a lump in him!


----------



## NickD (Jul 29, 2016)

Buggster said:


> Here's my guy chomping down on a fuzzie rat. Had him for just over a month and he's already shed once and smashed down 7 rats.
> http://m.imgur.com/jboRjmG
> 
> think I'll have to move him up a size, these barely put a lump in him!



yeh... they'll keep eating  He's lovely - got that just shed sheen on him...

Here's our Jungle Python hearing the dinner fingers ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzHM66_FWKo


----------



## Sam123 (Jul 30, 2016)

Wallo said:


> I feed them to the Kookaburras


I do the exact same


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 30, 2016)

Never had leftovers since my little guys are piglets but I always think "if I ever have any that I don't know what to do with that I'll just give them to the butcherbirds". They're so cute.

- - - Updated - - -



BredliFreak said:


> There are many uses:
> 
> You can eat one for YouTube money
> You can hide them in people's sandwich
> ...


Reminds me of jack skellington


----------



## eipper (Aug 1, 2016)

I stagger feed here anything refused can go to something else 3 hrs later


----------



## Dahms13 (Aug 5, 2016)

Lace monitor gets a feed if a snake refuses. Exceptional garbage disposal units

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------

